# 93 Altima - Distributor



## twterrell (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 93 Altima that died. I had it towed in (to a shop that I'm not familiar with since I don't live in that area) and they are saying that it needs a new distributor and it will be $695. The car is only worth about $1500. They said that the part is $400 alone. So I called up AutoZone and they gave me prices of $140 for a rebuilt and $250 for a new one. I called the shop back and asked him to verify the cost and he said that he got the cost from the Nissan dealership. I told him to see if he could find a used distributor since I am going to sell this car now anyway. I don't want to spend anymore money on it. Now I feel like I am going to completely taken advantage of and given the "woman price". 

Any suggestions anybody??


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes. get the rebuilt. a lot of people might argue it, but you cant argue with auto zones lifetime warranty. its seriously like a 10 minute job to replace it. you can do it yourself with some help from these forums or a haynes manual.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Shops are not int the business of using used parts because that means it is more likely the customer will come back with complaints because that part will fail prematurely. Unless you get a extremely good rebuild, be prepared to replace that part repeatedly. It is the nature of the beast.


----------

